# Signature Height Checker Tool



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 12, 2017)

*With The Bell Tree Forums moving from vBulletin to Xenforo, this tool has been retired.*


----------



## Jacob (Feb 12, 2017)

This is extremely impressive, nice job


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Hey all, I've spent some time working on this tool that allows you to see how tall your signature is on The Bell Tree Forums. The idea is that this will make it a lot easier for people to check if their signature is over the height limit or not. I guess moderators could also use it to find signature height offenders if they're feeling particularly evil.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> You go to https://tools.tenhourguy.com/TBTsig.php and navigate to a thread. Then, in the top-left corner of the screen, there will be a table displaying the height of everyone's signature in the thread, and each row will be highlighted green if the signature is at the limit or below it, red if it is over the limit and white if there isn't a signature. That's it, really.
> ...



I don't even know what to say!


----------



## vel (Feb 12, 2017)

dang bro, applaud


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2017)

one one hand, is it that hard to just boot up in any basic image editing program or otherwise check file properties?

on the other hand, nice job I guess?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 12, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> one one hand, is it that hard to just boot up in any basic image editing program or otherwise check file properties?
> 
> on the other hand, nice job I guess?



LOL, I guess, but some people seem to struggle, especially when text is involved.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh my god, this is VERY cool! You should be very proud! I am so amazed by this! This will definitely help users with their own signatures and perhaps ratting other people out. Lmao


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 13, 2017)

This is a very useful tool. Thanks!


----------



## Tensu (Feb 13, 2017)

wowie kudos to you!


----------



## seliph (Feb 13, 2017)

Or you can save yourself and just hover your mouse over the image in the folder


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 13, 2017)

gyro said:


> Or you can save yourself and just hover your mouse over the image in the folder



but what if you have text and stuff 
images are easy to calculate but not when you have text either up or down


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2017)

for when checking file properties is somehow too hard


----------



## seliph (Feb 13, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> but what if you have text and stuff
> images are easy to calculate but not when you have text either up or down



Take a screencap and crop it in Paint (pretty sure it comes with all computers), imgur, or any other image program/site


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2017)

gyro said:


> Or you can save yourself and just hover your mouse over the image in the folder



I mean that works, but a lot of people are on mobile


----------



## seliph (Feb 13, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I mean that works, but a lot of people are on mobile



If you use mobile TBT for anything other than posting that is your first mistake


----------



## Zireael (Feb 13, 2017)

This is actually really handy, thank you! I had known that before the rules update that my signature was within the limit but after testing out your tool I can see that it's a little over. Trying to fix it now. Great work, thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 13, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> This is actually really handy, thank you! I had known that before the rules update that my signature was within the limit but after testing out your tool I can see that it's a little over. Trying to fix it now. Great work, thanks for taking the time to do this.



I think that's because it's in a table, which adds some extra space beneath. I had this with a signature of mine before and just ignored it.

And to everyone else, thank you for the positive reception. I've just fixed an issue where signatures including images hosted on TBT would give innacurate measurements.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 13, 2017)

This is amazing! On the other hand...

MY SIGS OVER THE LIMIT BY 8px!!! GOTTA GO SORT THAT OUT!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fixed it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2017)

gyro said:


> If you use mobile TBT for anything other than posting that is your first mistake



I'd argue that you could remove the "for anything other than posting" bit


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

This seems like a very helpful tool.
rip, my sig is 287 px, so I'll probably lower it down...


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 11, 2017)

This tool works great! Just used it to check my new sig, its 228 px so I'm good!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

gyro said:


> Or you can save yourself and just hover your mouse over the image in the folder



... I don't see why you needed to post this. At all. AnimalCrossingPerson was being helpful...

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Take a screencap and crop it in Paint (pretty sure it comes with all computers), imgur, or any other image program/site



That's more work in itself. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> If you use mobile TBT for anything other than posting that is your first mistake



People are allowed to not use a computer for everything.


----------



## seliph (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> ... I don't see why you needed to post this. At all. AnimalCrossingPerson was being helpful...
> 
> That's more work in itself. lol
> 
> People are allowed to not use a computer for everything.



1. I was also being helpful
2. It takes a matter of about 5 seconds
3. Is there a reason you're coming for my month old posts? You thirsty? Get a gatorade.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

gyro said:


> 1. I was also being helpful
> 2. It takes a matter of about 5 seconds
> 3. Is there a reason you're coming for my month old posts? You thirsty? Get a gatorade.



I'll drink a Gatorade if you pay for it. K?


----------



## Corrie (Mar 14, 2017)

Just wanted to let you know that I just used this tool to check my signature! Thank you again for making this! <3

This totally should be stickied.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Yay!
Finally made my Sig less than 250 px high! (Unless a spoiler's content ruins it.)

Personally think this should be _stitckied._ 
Very helpful and useful.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 20, 2017)

This is cool if you want to check other people's signature height just for the heck of it xD


----------



## Franny (Apr 17, 2017)

this should stay up on the first page, tbh


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 17, 2017)

Spy said:


> this should stay up on the first page, tbh



Keep bumping it if you like, LOL. I hope someone says something if it ever breaks 'cause I'm not checking.


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2017)

bump

This tool is life.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2017)

This is great, thanks!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's easy enough to just do it yourself..


----------



## Flare (May 2, 2017)

Sadistic said:


> I'm pretty sure it's easy enough to just do it yourself..


It seems to be for some, but there are times in which that cannot be done or one wouldn't be able to calculate the overall height of it. D:

I still think this is a very nice tool.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 2, 2017)

Flare said:


> It seems to be for some, but there are times in which that cannot be done or one wouldn't be able to calculate the overall height of it. D:
> 
> I still think this is a very nice tool.



Wondering why that didn't bump the thread. To make this post somewhat relevant, thanks for the kind words, folks!


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pinkbell (May 14, 2017)

Oh wow I love this! Nice job.


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

Bump


----------



## forestyne (Jun 23, 2017)

bippedy bump


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey, good. Was afraid mine was a bit too high due to the quote boxes but looks good :3 

Not that you should mini-mod but yeah a few were too high ;p


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Not that you should mini-mod but yeah a few were too high ;p


----------



## Flare (Aug 8, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 26, 2017)

Test


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Bumper doodle


----------



## Corrie (Apr 11, 2018)

Bumping this again because I had to dig to find it. It's SO helpful. Currently editing my sig as it's too big.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 24, 2018)

dunno if im the only one getting this, but i've tried this on two different devices now and i keep getting same problem. whenever i go to a thread to check my signature, it kicks me back to the TBT homepage and gives me the "This tool is not intended for viewing other websites" message.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 25, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> dunno if im the only one getting this, but i've tried this on two different devices now and i keep getting same problem. whenever i go to a thread to check my signature, it kicks me back to the TBT homepage and gives me the "This tool is not intended for viewing other websites" message.



yeah i get that :/


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 25, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> dunno if im the only one getting this, but i've tried this on two different devices now and i keep getting same problem. whenever i go to a thread to check my signature, it kicks me back to the TBT homepage and gives me the "This tool is not intended for viewing other websites" message.



Yeah, The Bell Tree now uses HTTPS which caused the "traitor check" as I call it to falsely fire. This has now been fixed. Also fixed a missing closing iframe tag and specified the character encoding while I was at it.

However, the whole signature checker is a bunch of hacks slapped on top of each other and I'm amazed it still works at all. Now that TBT is HTTPS-ready, it is now possible for the checker tool to directly embed the TBT website without using a proxy and still be able to access the required information to return signature heights. So I'll probably do that at some point and release it as a "version 2" of sorts. I've also been considering releasing a browser extension that does the same thing but could also work on the _Edit Signature_ page. We'll see.

Maybe I'll make everything under the hood a little more reliable too, but maybe not since it could do with a complete rewrite looking at it. There may only be about 100 lines of JavaScript in there, but it's an ugly 100 lines. Regardless, I'm too busy to do any of that just now so this will have to do for the moment.

Oh, and if you're getting it stuck on "please wait whilst the next page loads", try a thread that has fewer posts. I think some of the image hosts people are using in their signatures are running slow today.


----------



## dedenne (May 8, 2018)

bump because this is so useful


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 28, 2018)

*28 September 2018*

I'm doing major server changes so it may be down for a few days and show an SSL certificate error/warning. In the mean time you can use your browser's developer tools or ask here or in the "The Signature Guide" thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*28 September 2018*

I'm doing major server changes so it may be down for a few days and show an SSL certificate error/warning. In the mean time you can use your browser's developer tools or ask here or in the "The Signature Guide" thread.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 9, 2018)

*09 October 2018*

Alright, I finally got around to moving stuff I care about to a different server. Now the signature checker is hosted in Germany rather than the UK, so you may notice a slight change in latency, but nothing too drastic. The Bell Tree is hosted in America, and its pages are still proxied through my server, so due to the distance involved it's still kind of slow.

But why do we need a proxy at all? Because web browsers trust stuff that gets returned from the website you are currently on more than another one. So from tools.tenhourguy.com, data about a page from tools.tenhourguy.com can be parsed with JavaScript, but for security reasons, data about a page from belltreeforums.com cannot. Now, a few months back, The Bell Tree started using HTTPS when serving up pages, which might change things a bit (since this fact bumps up the trust levels), but from my very brief testing it didn't seem to help. Currently I believe we can only do away with the proxy if the signature checker can be hosted here on belltreeforums.com, or if I do something clever. I want rid of the proxy setup more than anyone else - it's a potential security hole for myself and could be open to abuse.

Since the checker has simply been copied over with no work done, some things might break. I quickly slapped it together in a day or two over a year ago now. It's now on a different version of PHP and Ubuntu with a slightly different configuration, and things change with The Bell Tree too. For myself it appears to work fine, but maybe not for everyone. I did have a bit of a hiccup though. If going to tools.tenhourguy.com results in Big Man Tyrone appearing (or nothing, or other oddities), press Ctrl+F5 to do a no-cache refresh and he should disappear.

Anyway, this is sticking around as it is with no further changes for a fair while longer. Have fun checking those signatures.


----------

